# bass fishing at millers ferry



## spot remover (Apr 23, 2009)

Had a great 3 days of fishing up there water was still messed up but the fish were eating. Did not catch a fish under a pound a one day we threw fish back that weighed 2lbs all day long just did not get the big bite that I was looking for.:banghead


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like you had a great time at millers ferry. Way to go. Welcome to the forum.


----------

